# White Industries H2 vs DT Swiss 240s



## Joe the biker (Mar 4, 2009)

What are the pros and cons of the White Industries H2 vs the DT Swiss 240s hubs? I know that the 240s' cost a bit more.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

White Industries weigh more but have much better flange spacing in the rear.
Changing the cassette body on the WIs is a huge pain but is a piece of cake on the DTs.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

I vote for WI, the titanium freehub body rocks! Plus it's made in the US. DT's star ratchet is nice but i've had no problems with my WI either. 

(not trying to start a US-overseas fight)


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

If you've never seen the silver WI hubs in person, they are something to behold. The DT's look utilitarian in comparison.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

wildboar said:


> If you've never seen the silver WI hubs in person, they are something to behold. The DT's look utilitarian in comparison.


I heart them


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Royce:


----------



## padelsbach (Jan 7, 2009)

wildboar said:


> If you've never seen the silver WI hubs in person, they are something to behold. The DT's look utilitarian in comparison.


that's exactly why i prefer the DTs. someone on here once described the WI hubs shape as "Mario," which i think is totally accurate. they look goofy to me. WI has the better bang/buck ratio though from a functionality perspective.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm partial to Silver hubs and DTs only come in Black, so it's WI for me. I have three sets of wheels built on them. If they get dull, hit them with a little Semichrome polish on a soft rag and they look better then new.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

:cornut: welcome


padelsbach said:


> that's exactly why i prefer the DTs. someone on here once described the WI hubs shape as "Mario," which i think is totally accurate. they look goofy to me. WI has the better bang/buck ratio though from a functionality perspective.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

mendo said:


> Royce:


Very nice, unfortunately no distribution network in the US, right?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

i value stiffness and value for money in a well made hub... so my vote is for WI h2 with its wider rear flange... I think it looks great!

for all that money u get... a sticker? on a dt240s? great. The price hikes IMHO are too much for what the hub is...


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

wankski said:


> for all that money u get... a sticker? on a dt240s? great. The price hikes IMHO are too much for what the hub is...


Looks aside I totally agree. I can see the appeal in the look of either hub but that being said the WI are a better bang for the buck. Now if they were the same price it would be a closer race. The one thing that really sells me on the WIs though is that great flange spacing. 

At this point you cannot make a wrong choice. Both are great hubs and if your experience is anywhere within the norm you will love either set.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

I have both, but if it came down to one or the other I'd choose my WI. I'll echo the other comments: much easier to switch cassettes on the DT, WI has the Ti freehub body, WI looks nicer - the logos are engraved into the hub shell, made in US, great service.


----------



## Joe the biker (Mar 4, 2009)

wildboar said:


> If you've never seen the silver WI hubs in person, they are something to behold. The DT's look utilitarian in comparison.


If I went with the silver WI hubs am I stuck going with silver spokes or will black spokes look ok?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Joe the biker said:


> If I went with the silver WI hubs am I stuck going with silver spokes or will black spokes look ok?


Silver spokes will enhance the look of the hubs while black will tone them down. It all depends on what your bike looks like. You can post a picture of your bike and we can give you our opinions. But when it comes down to it they are still just opinions and beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

cdhbrad said:


> I'm partial to Silver hubs and DTs only come in Black


Some problems are easier to solve than others 









The DT hubs are a bit lighter and the star ratchet mechanism is great. Both hubs are great quality.


----------



## Joe the biker (Mar 4, 2009)

[/ATTACH]


Zen Cyclery said:


> Silver spokes will enhance the look of the hubs while black will tone them down. It all depends on what your bike looks like. You can post a picture of your bike and we can give you our opinions. But when it comes down to it they are still just opinions and beauty is in the eye of the beholder.



View attachment 179037


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Joe the biker said:


> If I went with the silver WI hubs am I stuck going with silver spokes or will black spokes look ok?


I went with black spokes (my first ever) in silver hubs (DuraAce in my case) and was undecided whether to go that route. But once I saw them in person I wouldn't have 'em any other way. I have silver Ultegras with silver spokes and the DuraAce with black spokes. The DA/black look the best IMO. Here they are -


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I have silver WI hubs built with black spokes and silver, both with the Kinlin 30mm rim, also in black. Both sets look fine to me. Really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

wildboar said:


> If you've never seen the silver WI hubs in person, they are something to behold. The DT's look utilitarian in comparison.


Yeah - pics don't do them justice...

I personally think Silver is classy - especially on a road bike. 

I built up a set of M16/Eno Ecc Disc wheels for my Single speed MTB this spring. I am currently awaiting delivery of an H2/Eno ECC pair for my SSCX project.

Those wheels will be pimptacular. White rims, gold nipples, WI hubs and DT Rev spokes.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

This is the best picture I have on hand. I will upload a full picture later.[/QUOTE]

I have a Look 381i with the matte black finish and opted for black DT Swiss hubs, black spokes laced to a 1.2 rim. I like the looks of the combination and a guy from my riding group calls it the "black knight". Certainly in the eye of the beholder....


----------



## Chop (Jun 3, 2006)

One question - how's the sound on the WI? It is "Shimano soft and quiet" or Campy/Fulcrum/DT "loud and proud?"


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Polished WI hubs on IRD Cadence hoops (Nio19) built with CXRays....32 hole/3X

Right now riding them with Veloflex Pave tires (tan sidewalls)...old school!


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Chop said:


> One question - how's the sound on the WI? It is "Shimano soft and quiet" or Campy/Fulcrum/DT "loud and proud?"


With a lot of grease or oil in the freehub it's quite quiet but once the grease thins out it's a loud and proud hub. Of course if you like it quiet removing the freehub body to give things a clean and add more grease isn't difficult.


----------



## Metaluna (Aug 26, 2005)

Lab Worker said:


> With a lot of grease or oil in the freehub it's quite quiet but once the grease thins out it's a loud and proud hub. Of course if you like it quiet removing the freehub body to give things a clean and add more grease isn't difficult.


IIRC, the hub service instructions on the White website specifically say not to use grease on the pawls (they recommend oil or dry lube). Maybe something thick like Phil Tenacious oil or Chain-L would be a good compromise though.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

*old school*

I like the old school setup. how do they feel compared to new school wheels? and what is the difference between the irc rims and open pro? I am considering a new set myself. thanks.


----------



## Metaluna (Aug 26, 2005)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Looks aside I totally agree. I can see the appeal in the look of either hub but that being said the WI are a better bang for the buck. Now if they were the same price it would be a closer race. The one thing that really sells me on the WIs though is that great flange spacing.


By flange spacing, are you referring to the high flange on the drive side? That's supposed to help equalize spoke tension correct? If so, do you have a feel for how much it helps? I don't really need any new wheels right now but I'm really liking these hubs the more I read about them. If I can find a 36h H3 (for Shimano) I might try building up a new rear wheel this winter.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

Metaluna said:


> By flange spacing, are you referring to the high flange on the drive side? That's supposed to help equalize spoke tension correct? If so, do you have a feel for how much it helps?


its more about width. The flange distance - and so the distance b/w spokes is far narrower on the dt240s than on the WI... The DTs are actually the ones that will have more equal tension as there is less dish on the rear wheel (i.e. the left side spokes stick out less from centre). Problem is that since the rear cassette means the drive side spokes are almost in the centre of the wheel, it is only the non drive side spokes that provide lateral strength and stiffness to the rear wheel (unlike the front which is more or less balanced).

So in making the hub width decision - the trade off is less lateral stiffness or more equal spoke tension. If you've ever experienced a flexy rear wheel, or if you're no WW yourself, i'd say you'd have better luck on the wider WI hubs.

I've never had a problem with "too loose" or loosening on the NDS of any of my builds including campag record hubs which are relatively wide, so IMO wider is better.

Its just not fun to spend what? 380USD on a dt240s rear hub, and a crap load on spokes as well (cx rays would cost around $90 in black with colored nipples for a 24h rear) only to find out your wheel flexes.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Black spokes on chrome WI combines new school and old school beautifully. WI does come in a very sexy black finish, too, tho, if you like the darkness.


----------

